# Windows 7 Internet zu einem Mac sharen



## awortmeier (14. November 2012)

Guten Tag liebe Tutorials.de Community,

mein Standrechner (*Windows 7 Prof. - Service Pack 1*) verfügt über Internet via LAN.
Nun möchte ich einen HotSpot über meinen Rechner eröffnen, welches von meinem Laptop (*MacBook Pro, Mountain Lion - 10.8.2*) und meinem Handy (*IPhone, IOS - 6.0 (10A403)*) genutzt werden soll.
Am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn ich dazu kein zusätzliches Programm wie VirtualRouter nutzen müsste.

*Nun erläuter ich mal, was ich bereits alles getan habe:*

Ich habe meine Internet Verbindung gesharet (Adaptereinstellungen -> Eigenschaften (LAN Karte) -> Freigabe -> Hacken bei "Anderen Benutzern im Netzwerk...").
Bei den Einstellungen für die WLan Karte, habe ich IPv6 deaktiviert (Eigenschaften -> Hacken bei "Internet Protokoll IPv6" raus).
Zudem habe ich bei IPv4 eine statische IP eingetragen (192.168.137.1).
Nunhab ich ein Ad-Hoc Netzwerk erstellt, welches WEP Verschlüsselt ist. (WPA2, wäre mir lieber)
Dies ist meine WLan Karte "Realtek 8185 Extensible 802.11b/g Wireless Device".
*
Nun zu meinem Mac:*

Bei meinem Mac habe ich für IPv4 eine Manuelle Konfiguration ausgewählt und folgendes eingetragen
IPv4-Adresse: 192.168.137.2
Teilnetzmaske: 255.255.255.0 (Gleiche wie bei Win7)
Router: 192.168.137.1

Er findet das Ad-Hoc Netzwerk unter Geräte im WLan, *ich kann mich damit connecten, habe aber kein Internet*.

Ich habe nach Anleitungen gegooglt und auch die Suchfunktion hier im Forum genutzt.
Bei Google findet man zwar ein paar Anleitungen, welche aber alle nicht funktionieren (Die Anleitungen, entsprechen den oben genannten Einstellungen).
Hier im Forum habe ich leider keinen Treffer erzielt. Sollte ich ein Thread übersehen haben, wäre ich über ein Link erfreut 

Außerdem wurde mir gesagt, dass es nicht Möglich ist, auf diese Weise das Internet zwischen Windows und Mac zu sharen.
(Zitat: "...Microsoft bei sharen der Inet Verbindung proprietäres Protokoll nutzt das diese nur mit anderen Windows Rechnern erlaubt...")

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen 

Grüße
Alex


----------



## oneof6 (14. November 2012)

Hi,

also umgekehrt geht's auf jeden Fall. Das Zauberwort heißt "Bridge". Ich bin früher mit meiner PS2 über einen XP Rechner ins INet gegangen. Nehmen wir an:

Wlan Netz-ID 192.168.10.0; Win Büchse 192.168.10.2; INet Router 192.168.10.1

Der Win Rechner hat nun zwei Netzwerkschnittstellen Wlan und Kabel, diese markiert man, klickt rechts und wählt "Netzwerkbrücke einrichten". Die Brücke wird so konfiguriert wie die Wlan Schnittstelle IP, Router etc. oder DHCP. Jetzt kann man ein Gerät (G1) mit dem Lan Port der Win Büchse verbinden und befindet sich (nach Einstellung der IPs etc. auf G1 oder DHCP) im Wlan Netz und kann
einfach mit G1 über den Router im INet surfen oder auf andere angeschlossene Wlan Geräte zugreifen. Der Win Rechner ist jetzt quasi ein Verteiler der einfach Datenverkehr von der einen auf die andere Schnittstelle schaufelt und nur noch zu einem Netz gehört.

G1 kann hierbei jedes Lan fähige Gerät sein, also auch ein Mac. Theoretisch müsste das auch umgekehrt funktionieren, also wenn das zu bridgende Gerät nicht per Kabel sondern Wlan zugreift und der Router per Kabel an der Win Büchse hängt. Da du hier aber über ein Ad-Hoc Netzwerk gehen willst, weiß ich nicht wie sich die Wlan-Karte im bridged Modus verhält.

Gruß,
OneOf6


----------

